# Someday I'll figure out pics.



## Arne (Feb 3, 2011)

Made a batch of S.P. using red currant slurry. When racking the currant it had a bunch of sludge, pieces of currant, etc. Ran it thru a funnel with a strainer in it. Wound up with about 3/4 gal of slurry. Threw it into the skeeter p. By the next day the thing was going crazy fermenting. Anyway, have been waiting, all the gunk has been racked off. Have the prettiest pink skeeter p you ever saw. Nice and clear, stabilized, half of it bottled, the rest will get done this weekend. Think it will go to the lake party when we open all the cabins and have a hoorah. Everybody says it tastes great, still have 3 gal to bottle, hope some gets bottled instead of drunk up. lol Take care all, Arne.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 4, 2011)

Arne said:


> .....Made a batch of S.P. using red currant slurry...........


If you go swimmin' in the lake while drinking that Skeeter Pee, watch out for the red currant, it'll pull you under.


----------



## Arne (Feb 4, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> If you go swimmin' in the lake while drinking that Skeeter Pee, watch out for the red currant, it'll pull you under.



lol, lon. I'll make sure I stay in the boat. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't allow anyone with pee in my pool either!


----------

